# Flourite, Dry Ferts, and Flourish Excel for sale



## kath (May 11, 2009)

hi im new to this forum but have been keeping fish for a long time,

decided that i want to switch all my tanks to Africans for i have some stuff for sale ...

I have around 90# of fluorite (red colors) 2 5G buckets full to the rim, and 1 unopened bag The fluorite was just taken out of a 75g plant tank that had been running for 6 years i am keeping it wet for the bacterias sake...

I also have a full ltr of Flourish Excel

also have the following dry ferts from greg watson these are older but still good.

Potassium Nitrate
Plantex CSM+B
Mono Potassium Phosphate

Pickup only in north garland

make me a offer...


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll give you $10 for the flourish excel, I was unsure of the quantity on the ferts so I don't think I can make an offer on that. The flourish I actually need for sure, I can pick it up tomorrow if that's good for you?

In all that sounds to me like $65? bucks or so? I'm not sure as to how effective the substrate will be after being that old and the quantity of fertilizers was not listed, also that they were old was kind of a factor. Good luck with the Cichlids.


----------



## kath (May 11, 2009)

dry ferts i have 1# apiece of them i bought them in may of 08 i believe 2# bags i was still using them last week for i know they are still good, i will find my scale and weight them to be sure how much is left

from what i understand with the Fluorite it never goes bad according to seachems web site..

Flourish was bought 11/08 i just went and looked its a 2ltr not 1


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

if Texas falls through, I can come get the excel


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Nah uh, I called it!  Hey so give me a call and maybe we can work something out 682 351 1860, its Tyler. Please only call after 6pm so that I'm not at work. Thanks!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh by the way I'm headed to Garland tonight to pick up my new tank stand at about 7pm, so I can swing by about 8 if that works for you. Thanks.


----------

